# Algae discussion



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I suppose many people have read this but I just found it today. Worth a few minutes of your time. Enjoy. 
http://aquariaspot.com/aganewsflash/2014/02/12/ghazanfar-ghori-starting-a-new-thread-here/


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

:bump:


----------

